# Natural Cured Venison Summer Sausage



## ksworden (Dec 12, 2014)

A couple of years ago I went to a local butcher and made some natural cured summer sausage and it turned out absolutely amazing. It was quite pricy seeing as I had to help with the process and buy the pork from him to mix the venison with so I'm thinking this year I would like to make it myself and save some money. From what information I have obtained he stated that the recipe contains the following.

-Salt

-Pepper

-DQ Cure

-Sodium Erythorbate

and a 50/50 mix of venison and pork ground up mixed and then stuffed into a natural casing and then put into a smoke house with a cold smoke for a few days and then left to hang cure in a cold environment for 4-6 weeks or so below 45 degrees but not freezing.

Sounds simple enough as I have a fair amount of experience in processing my own game and such however I am unclear on the amount of seasoning that I need for this as he wasn't willing to give out the recipe. I have looked around but I want to make sure the recipe does not have to much salt in the finished product.

I attached a picture of the internet of what it looked like. The only thing id like to change with this is use a fibrous casing instead of a natural casing so that the meat can be packed tighter so I don't get air pockets and to hold a more uniform size without breaking.

I also was curious about using a liquid smoke instead of a cold smoke and am unsure of what ratio to use and if the meat could just be dipped into the solution of if it should be mixed into the meat.

Lastly i have seen cheese added to cooked summer sausage, can cheese be added to this type of natural cured summer sausage?

Thanks for the advice!













11318085234_39c1db6234_c.jpg



__ ksworden
__ Dec 12, 2014


----------



## bama bbq (Dec 19, 2014)

Technically speaking, Summer Sausage is any  sausage that can be kept without refrigeration. There are a bazillion recipes for Summer Sausage.  ...but I think we know what you mean, you know, Summer Sausage.

Jalapeño Cheese is a very popular formulation - but you can omit the japs if you want.  This one include liquid smoke: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/103475/venison-summer-sausage-jalape-o-and-cheese

However, I believe you are talking about the old style dry cure method where cure No 2 is used and the sausage is first refrigerated for a few days then dried for a couple months.  In this case, humidity and temp must be controlled.  If you don't have the equipment you may get yourself into gastrointestinal trouble ...or worse - the graveyard.


----------



## ksworden (Dec 19, 2014)

.


----------



## ksworden (Dec 19, 2014)

Bama BBQ said:


> Technically speaking, Summer Sausage is any  sausage that can be kept without refrigeration. There are a bazillion recipes for Summer Sausage.  ...but I think we know what you mean, you know, Summer Sausage.
> 
> Jalapeño Cheese is a very popular formulation - but you can omit the japs if you want.  This one include liquid smoke: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/103475/venison-summer-sausage-jalape-o-and-cheese
> 
> However, I believe you are talking about the old style dry cure method where cure No 2 is used and the sausage is first refrigerated for a few days then dried for a couple months.  In this case, humidity and temp must be controlled.  If you don't have the equipment you may get yourself into gastrointestinal trouble ...or worse - the graveyard.


I am indeed referring to the old style cured sausage. Like I said I previously made it with the butcher and he said to just hang it in a area that doesn't freeze and no warmer then 45ish degrees and it would be fine and that's what I did and I turned out great but I do have a large walk in cooler that I can control temp and humidity in, So im set with equipment wise just looking for recipes with amounts of ingredients to use


----------



## bama bbq (Dec 19, 2014)

In that case, there is an Old Style Cured Summer Sausage recipe in _Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing _by Rytek Kutas.


----------



## wade (Dec 20, 2014)

Bama BBQ said:


> However, I believe you are talking about the old style dry cure method where cure No 2 is used and the sausage is first refrigerated for a few days then dried for a couple months.  In this case, humidity and temp must be controlled.  If you don't have the equipment you may get yourself into gastrointestinal trouble ...or worse - the graveyard.


With good quality fresh meet, cure #2 and maybe some culture they will be safe. If you don't keep them in a humid environment tho they will dry out too quickly and the outsides will harden.


----------

